# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  Siri, intelligent personal assistant and knowledge navigator for Apple's iOS, Apple Inc., Cupertino, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Apple Inc.

Home Page - apple.com/siri

siri.com

twitter.com/Siri

SiriKit, Siri + Apps - developer.apple.com/siri

Siri on Wikipedia

SVP Machine Learning and AI Strategy at Apple - John Giannandrea

CEO and Co-founder of Siri Inc.
January 2008 – June 2010 - Dag Kittlaus

Co-founder and VP Engineering of Siri, Inc. - Adam Cheyer

Co-founder, CTO, and VP Design of Siri, Inc. - Tom Gruber

Director of Indirection, Chief Architect
Siri, Inc.
July 2008 – April 2010 - Chris Brigham

----------


## Airicist

Siri meets Siri 

Uploaded on Oct 15, 2011

----------


## Airicist

iPhone 5 Siri Demo 

Published on Sep 21, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Cortana vs Siri vs Google Now battle

Published on Apr 14, 2014




> It's a battle of Cortana vs Siri vs Google Now. Who wins? Read more at wpcentral.com/cortana-versus-siri-versus-google-now

----------


## Airicist

Siri vs. Cortana vs. Google Now

 Published on Apr 21, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Adventures In Tech - Why Apple can't get Siri right 

 Published on Apr 22, 2014




> Why is Siri's job so hard, and how can Siri be improved? Adventures in Tech delves into the weird world of speech recognition.

----------


## Airicist

Apple Byte - Reports say Siri is coming to Apple TV

 Published on Apr 24, 2014




> Evidence points to the next Apple TV working with Siri, the rumored 5.5-inch iPhone 6 gets delayed and Apple's latest earnings beat expectations.

----------


## Airicist

11 tips to get the most out of Siri 

Published on Jun 19, 2014




> Siri is capable of doing more than you realize. CNET&#39;s Dan Graziano shows you some lesser-known features.

----------


## Airicist

Make Siri work smarter for you 

 Published on Jul 15, 2014




> Find out how to make your smartphone personal assistant work efficiently and more accurately for you.

----------


## Airicist

Siri: The Horror Movie 

Uploaded on Dec 20, 2011

----------


## Airicist

"Siri founder Adam Cheyer tells the story of its creation in this hour long video"

by Seth Weintraub
December 18, 2014

----------


## Airicist

See Siri in action on the new Apple Watch 

Published on Mar 9, 2015




> Apple shows you how Siri will work with the new Apple Watch.

----------


## Airicist

Русская Siri vs Google Now: Кто умнее или Псаки отдыхает (in Russian)

Published on Apr 9, 2015

----------


## Airicist

What Siri wishes she could tell you

Published on Jun 28, 2015




> Are you a robot? Probably not. Sharon Profis shares a no-nonsense tip on "You're Doing it All Wrong."

----------


## Airicist

Use Siri commands for easier navigating in Apple Music

Published on Jun 30, 2015




> CNET's Dan Graziano shows you what you can and can't do with Siri in Apple Music
> period after music.

----------


## Airicist

Siri is put to the test with Apple Music launch

Published on Jun 30, 2015




> As Apple's streaming music service goes live, it's easy to stump Siri with some song requests. Also, Uber buys part of Bing Maps, and Google updates the Hangouts app.

----------


## Airicist

A plug with Siri and HomeKit? Less compelling than you'd think

Published on Aug 25, 2015




> Despite voice control via Siri, iHome's one trick SmartPlug doesn't do enough to hold the spotlight.

----------


## Airicist

Siri interrupts White House press briefing, answers Iran deal question

Published on Sep 10, 2015




> Smartphone Fail: Apple Siri Answers A Question at White House Press Briefing. Siri Tries to Answer Question at White House Press Briefing. A funny thing happened towards the end of White House Press Secretary Josh Earnest‘s daily press briefing on Thursday.
> During a question about whether or not President Obama was “upset that he couldn’t get even one Republican” to support the Iran Deal, a reporter was interrupted by the unlikeliest source. No, it wasn’t a fellow reporter from a competing news outlet. Instead, it was Siri, Apple’s semi-automated iPhone assistant.
> 
> “Sorry. I’m not sure what you want me to change,” said the disembodied voice.
> 
> Earnest, the reporter, and everyone else laughed it off and continued on with the briefing. Yet considering Siri’s unintentional spunk, the late Steve Jobs‘ automaton might have a future in the world of public relations.
> "Siri" tried to butt in on Thursday's White House press briefing. 
> The virtual iPhone personal assistant unexpectedly interjected when a reporter was asking Press Secretary Josh Earnest about the Iran nuclear deal, and whether President Obama was "upset" he couldn't get any Republicans on board. 
> A virtual voice could be heard in the room answering: "Sorry, I'm not sure what you want me to change." 
> Earnest laughed it off, as did the other reporters.

----------


## Airicist

Apple TV — The Kiss

Published on Mar 25, 2016




> The new Apple TV, starring Siri. Now it’s easier than ever to enjoy your favorite movies, shows, music and apps.

----------


## Airicist

5 year old tries to have a conversation with Siri

Published on Aug 29, 2014




> This little boy just learned about Siri on the iPhone and tries his best to hold a conversation with "her" for the first time. The only problem? "She's" having some trouble understanding him!

----------


## Airicist

Siri vs. Alexa comparison

Published on Apr 28, 2016




> Apple’s Siri and Amazon Alexa are similar in that they’re both voice-controlled virtual assistants, but that’s where the similarities end. Which is better? The Verge’s Lauren Goode reports.

----------


## Airicist

Article "“Siri Already Did It”"
Amazon Alexa vs. Apple Siri

by M.G. Siegler
May 21, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Hey Siri, it’s time to put up or shut up"

by David Pierce
June 11, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Siri's new tricks in iOS 10

Published on Sep 16, 2016




> In iOS 10, Siri can control third party apps so you can order a Lyft, send a WhatsApp or pull up animal pins on Pinterest without touching your phone.

----------


## Airicist

Apple's Siri: You're doing it wrong!

Published on Apr 27, 2017




> Hey iPhone users - When it comes to Siri – you’re doing it wrong!
> 
> Siri does a lot more than just recall contacts. Check out these tips and tricks that’ll turn your iPhone into more than a machine for Facebook and Instagram, including taking advantage of Siri's excellent memory, teaching her how to pronounce names correctly and customizing relationships with the people you have in your contacts.
> 
> Not only does using your voice to control your phone feel like you’re finally using modern tech to its full potential, but your thumbs will thank you for the much-needed break.
> 
> However you decide to use Siri, just have fun with it!

----------


## Airicist

"Apple hires Google’s AI chief"
Former Google executive John Giannandrea will run Apple's "machine learning and A.I. strategy," and become one of 16 executives who report directly to Apple CEO Tim Cook.
The hire is a victory for Apple, which many Silicon Valley executives and analysts view as lagging its peers in artificial intelligence.

by Jack Nicas and Cade Metz
April 3, 1918

John Giannandrea

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple introduces the AI phone"

by Sarah Perez
June 7, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "iOS 14.5 brings new Siri voices to your iPhone and iPad. Here's how you can use them"
Tired of talking to the same ol' Siri? iOS 14.5 gives you more options for a total of four.

by Jason Cipriani 
April 5, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple introduces Siri for third-party devices"
Plus, new features for the HomePod Mini and Apple Watch

by Monica Chin
June 7, 2021

----------

